# Skimmer Question: Modification



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon long with 13 SPS frags and 2 fish. Im planning on adding more SPS and a few chromis, but im not running a skimmer on it. . . yet.
I have a Reef Octopus BH1000 hang-on-the-back skimmer from my last setup that id like to use, buts its really overkill for this setup.

So i was thinking of modifying the unit. It seems that its the OD of the neck thats the critical point of skimmer 'size' (other than the gph of the pump). So would it be more suited to the DOC's/Bioload of my 20 gallon if i just narrowed the neck size by adding a restrictor? 

Surely a narrower neck with a 250gph pump would make it much more efficient. Or am i overlooking something? 

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

why don't you just use it as is and skim dry?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

or you could trade the skimmer...


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Reduce the air as opposed to flow,


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

+1, that is the best way to do it.



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Reduce the air as opposed to flow,


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank for the input. Why would reducing the air work better than narrowing the neck? 
If I narrow the neck, does that not mean it will skim more DOC in the smaller tank?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

liz said:


> why don't you just use it as is and skim dry?


I thought about that. And that may be the option to go with, but I wanted to get a more expert opinion before i started.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

It is not overkill if you dry skim, add some more fish (for poop), and heavy feed. It should work out great for a dominate SPS tank.
Not an expert but I do have 8 years experience. I don't think you can ever become an expert in this hobby - well versed maybe?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

liz said:


> It is not overkill if you dry skim, add some more fish (for poop), and heavy feed. It should work out great for a dominate SPS tank.
> Not an expert but I do have 8 years experience. I don't think you can ever become an expert in this hobby - well versed maybe?


I totally agree with all of that Liz. Thats exactly what I was thinking. I really love my new SPS and want to make sure i make my decisions carefully. I have kept them successfully before but in a much larger, mature tank. This 20 gallon is a tricky balance.

I think a few chromis and dry skimming would do it. But I want to get the science on it and other ideas before I go ahead.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Narrowing the neck without increasing it's height will just cause issues on an inconsistent skimmate quality that everyone is looking for...the steeped tea to dark coffee coloration if you will.

As Flavio suggested, reducing the air will be the simplest means as the skimmer is a self leveling when it comes to internal water level. If it doesn't skim dry enough (Liz' suggestion) and you can't raise the cup high enough, you'll need to have either an extension or new cup assembly made. J_T should be up for the challenge .

Yeah...it's s tough balance to tinker with all the variables to get it dialed in. Which pump does it have? The Resun or AquaTrance? If the Resun, I don't think you'll have much of an issue...haven't tinkered with the aquatrance but it does look awfully like another brand but the name escapes me...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Good to know, thanks wtac! Dry skimming the crap out of the tank (pun intended) seems to be the way to go. A few chromis and heavy feeds might be in order also. 

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

*BH1000 Skimmer on a 20 gallon reef*

So I put the Reef Octopus BH1000 hang-on skimmer on my 20 gallon, and this is what im getting from it. It took a week to break in and it didnt pull much out in that time, but now im getting this each day. I feed twice a day.

Here's my stock list: 
1 x Lyretail Anthias
1 x Six line Wrasse

Thats it. And its still pulling junk out. Im pretty happy with it. Its consistent skimmate. The head breaks when I feed, which is why its low in the pic.
I think a smaller skimmer would work well also, however this is doing a good job and with the added bio-load of extra fish, it will be perfect.


----------

